# Reintroduction phase



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I've done it. I've been on the stoneage diet for a month and I'm feeling heaps better. Now comes the reintroduction phase and I'm not quite sure how to proceed... Can anyone advise me here? Thanks guys!







It isn't my birthday, but this is the only little face that finally gets to eat food....


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

As I understand it, introduce one food at a time, and wait at least 2 weeks to see if symptoms develop. Maybe Mike can be more specific.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KATZ!!!Ok if you "feel good" its tme to go foward. Do you have list of all the foods you ate before that you WANT to eat? Then let's rock!OK then if not make it up and you are going to do "serial open oral challenge". what the hell is that?Simple. Get a yellow pad, and make each page a 24 hour day (time marke each line) and then ADD one new food each day. Eat it freely, with each meal or in between, as FOOD INTOLERANCE and HYPERSENSITICTY reactions are NOT like allergy they are DOSE dependent.So log everything you eat and when you eat it and how much...AND ONLY ADD ONE NEW FOOD EVERY THREE DAYS. (minimum...5 days would be better but some feel this is not necessary).See? If you can eat that new food freely for three days and FEEL NO CHANGE (unless of course its broccoli or beans and you get gassy...guess what...NORMAL!!!) then put it on your SAFE LIST and proceed with the NEXT food.BE SUrRE to log the time of onset and severity and progression of any symptoms you do get. Tis will give you some idea of the provoking dose.If you eat one banana on day one for breakfast and have diarrhea by 3 pm, then that means something different than if you ate 4 banans today, four tomorrow, and then 2 more on the third day and THEN got diarrhea. comprende?It means that MAYBE you could eat a banana once in awhile and get away with it as there is not only a visisble asynchrony, BUT somewhere in there you accumulated enough banana in your gutz to reach a dsoe that provoked enough reaction that you could SEE AND FEEL IT.BUT if you COMBINE 2-3 foods which are low reactivity together in one day its like mixing gas, kerosene and fire. BOOM! (quoth John Madden)This is useful.Anyway if NO reaction proceed to the next one. If you do get a reaction you know you have a bad food to a greater or lesser degree an should approach it in the future accordingly.NOW WAIT 3 days to flush out all the bad mediators that got released and restore stability to gut and nervous system (back to your normative state) before preceeding.ALSO if it is not obvious, you are following a VERY nutritionally incomplete diet. You must by now have been taking a 100% non-antigenic vitmain and mineral supplement. Don't forget this part or you gonna have more trouble than you started out with!Let me know how it goes OK?Good hunting!







MNL


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

mike im on phase one but started phase 2 .i reintroduced lemon and the next day avocado and had a bad reaction but i dont get it..in the book i read that comes with the results it says i should reintroduced a new food every day and now i read here that i reintroduce it and wait at least 3 days after introducing a new one????? so that s the way it works????


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Mike! Should I be reintroducing in any particular order? ie fruits, then veges etc?Or just one at a time, whatever?This little guy is opening its mouth to insert food...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK lets kep this straight Mikey...Christina is on LEAP and Katzenjammer is on a stoneage plan.OK lets go.1. Chris....the book you have for LEAP is a totally dofferent protocol than what I was talking to KATZ about...now uif you got a LEAP Phased diet that has a typo in it thats a different story. So just let me know which it is...you have a booklet which shows a daily phased reintroduction on the "colored eating charts" but the text says wait three days? If so you got a typo when someone cut and pasted...they stuck in the sentence...thats a different protocol...let me know so we can go and check if UH OH someone did not make a 3whole bunch of books with a typo that the staff missed....Or if it is my instructions to KATZ, those are for her not you...dofferent method entirely she is not on LEAP she said she is on a stoneage diet.Now back to your symptoms....send me an email with your full name. We can go into the computers and pull out your files and look at what diet you are on...everyones is persoanlized....and your testr esults and history etc....then we can answer your question. But since I need that first please email me and we will get bacl. MEANTIME if you had an apparent reaction and these are the two foods introduced, take them both out and return to your base diet for the next 2-3 days and let the antigen wash out. while you do that you cannot move forward anyway as we may have either an enzymatic or pseudaoallergic reation. Have to look at ALL the data to sort out what happened, and the RD has to be involved.So do that and we will back up. This is normal..happens in about one in four people that you uncover other hidden intoelrances. that is the whole point ofthis method....so it worked we found another one...maybe two...anyway what they usually do if it apears this way is back up to base diet....symptoms subside, then do an individual challeng of the first food first BUT for 2-3 days before the second is added.This is done by exception rather than rule since the probability is AGAINST a reaction appearing so you can reintroduce FASTER than with the stoneage system. that is the value of the test...it is just a tool which speeds things up by giving us more data.2. KATZIE...there are opinions about this and there is to me not much value in making it mre complicated than it already is.Normally I would start with FAVORITE FOODS first regardless...for psychological reasons the sooner you can add some "happy" variety into the diet the better....so check the favs first and find out who is a good guy and who is a bad guy and it will make the process more tolerable.Since you are doing onesies the food group and food combining is just superluosu to what you are checking for...tolerance.Have at it!!!!MNL


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Mike!It will be so good to have my favourite foods again, even if I only get to have them once and then put them back on the 'No' list. What shall I have first? Hm... what have I missed really bad? And the winner is... cheese! Most cheeses make me sick because of the lactose intolerance thing, but I have a theory that aged and blue cheeses don't, so I'll try it out : )Thanks for all your help Mike, you've been brilliant.Kats


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yeah its sort of like the less processed the cheese, the further it is allergenically from the more processed cheeses...like Cheez Whiz I think should be a seprate oral challenge, along with that yellow rubbery stuff they call American Cheese (or Cheese food, another subcategory of the yellow rubbery stuff). But check the blue cheese separate from the cheddar, don't challenge them back to back, allow a cleansing or washout period between them of a few days just to be sure.MNLHey, Pass me that Old english spread and some Ritz will ya?


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, thanks Mike! I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Like Patch the Pirate said "I'm keepin an eye out fer ya!"


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

LMAO  I shouldn't crack out the party hats just yet though, it would seem this coin has gone other side up. I no longer have the D problems I used to have now that all dairy products and caffeine have been eliminated (and a bunch of other stuff). I felt really good for a while, but now it is C's turn! I spend all my time feeling like I'm pregnant - little round hard tummy - probably everyone else thinks so too. And no, I'm not. In order to get pregnant, I'd have to stop feeling like the sexless wonder long enough for my partner to touch me (well, for at least 5 minutes!). What did I do wrong? Does this just mean my insides are trying to cope with the hard stuff and aren't used to it, or is it an indication that I'm having a C reaction to something?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KATZ!!! ______________"What did I do wrong? " _______________Nothing. This happens with d-types often during the dietary change program. thats why its a program. It is in fact a sign that you are NOT having a reaction to anything. Your bowel is as quiet as a graveyard. pendulum swings.BUT you need to talk to your dietician about what safe forms of added soluble fiber you need to get into you, and which gentle and safe purgative could be sued temporarily if need be while you adjust to the ABSENCE OF PROINFLAMMTORY MEDIATORS IN YOUR GUT WHICH MADE IT TWITCHY AND OVER ACTIVE.Think back a moment. For who knows how long your gut nerves, smooth muscles, mucosa, endocrine and exocrine gland function, and possibly even the function of certain areas of the brain have been repeatedly chronically exposed to chemicals released from immunocytes which are designed to stimulate excessive evacuation (increase motility, increase mucous production, exaggerated sensory and motor nerve function, etc)Your GI tract has been operating under these conditions for who knows how long. This becomes a normative state. When you REMOVE these stimuli and the chemicals are metabolized and the gut tissue and blood vessels and nerves etc start to return to a quiet and resting and more normal function, as these stimuli are removed, there can be a transition period where the normally over-reactive gut nerves and muscle are now seemingly “under-reactive”.For example maybe it used to be, due to the mediators present, your gut was so twitchy that when you tossed a mere 4 oz piece of chicken in there you got a set of exaggerated reflexes leading to rapid and rabid evacuation. THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN. This was part of your symptom generation mechanism.You also may have gotten accustomed to a distal colon which did ever have very much volume to reside there for very long as the presence of almost any volume under these circumstances elicited and EXPEL US NOW!!! response. You need some volume to stretch things so certain nerves will respond and trigger certain reflexes related to evacuation.Now everything is too Damn quiet and the normal reflexes during this transition period can be (and are) obviously blunted. This is temporary and transitional. Still it sux for a little whileNOW you do not want to fall into the trap if replacing an internal chemical stimulus with an artificial one...laxatives....rather you have to use nice stuff like whole fruits (pectin) to bulk up the stool in the distal colon but keep it easy to move while the normal reflexes wait to be restored.I am trying to make a complex transition from one state of abnormal homeostasis to a more normal homeostatic condition understandable. I hope this can be visualized.You did not do anything wrong this is a normal side-effect of eliminating a source of chronic diarrhea. In most people within a few days it will correct itself (at first there may be cinstipation pain and discomfort while this happens so I encourage people who start to see this coming to get as much safe whole fruits heavy on the pectin fiber into them and lost of whatever as possible to make the transition easier).I went through this myself and at that time there was nobody to teach me as there was no such thing as a program per se...just stop eating reactive foods and see what happens....so understanding has evolved over 7 years or so.Like the pendulum of a clock, this will swing back and forth sometimes for some patients but each time the swing corrects the other way it does so less and less until the pendulum just stops and you have nice fairly normal bowel function.Make any sense I hope? If not say so and I will try again. Again this is not only normal but a sign that the release of proinflammtory mediators has indeed ceased and the muscles and nerves have grown calm. At first too calm as the body and brain readjust to this missing stimulus.Just have your dietician look over your safe list and you plan and modify it to increase the soluble bulk…they may also add insoluble fiber as well depending upon what you current diet is…and if it goes more than a couple days a very gentle means of removal can be evaluated…lubricative or osmotic etc…chemical is last resort.MNL


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Mike, that is very reassuring. I've just twigged onto the whole in/soluble fibre thing, so will be more aware of this in future. I'll get hold of some Metamucil and keep an eye out for action..... : )


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Katzenjammer.Just an unsolicited tip....what I am a fan of, as I have seen how often people respond nice and comfortably to this approach, is rather than taking globs of soluble or insoluble fiber in supplements once or twice a day is to snack on "safe"s sources of pectin and insoluble fibers throughout the day..."split dose approach".StephanieNL for example at 4 years old already having shown she is going to be teribly constipation prone, has learned that each time she snacks every hour or two she gets some apple pieces, or she gets some grapes, or some pear pieces...etc fruits. Instead of sitting down 4 times a day and staring down that whole apple, which many people just don't ever get going to et their 4 bif fruits a day...instead of reaching for the crakers or the granola bar or the Snickers (yum...but guaranteed to flush the guts tomorrow for me)is to get used to "split dose fruit eating habit". Carrot and celery and stuff thrown in there too is great for the gut function.In our house the hardest part of this is not getting Steffie to do it (when she asks for a snack and I give her a cup of sliced up grapes...choke hazard reduced as she won't shut up ever even when she eats...genetic I think)but getting MommyNL to change her lifelong habits and follow along with the game plan while MNL is away 14 hours a day.







At 2,3,4 she will learn to eat whatever way we teach her. Mamma would stuff her with empanadas, churizos and sweets all day if left alone.Anyway our guts don't work in spurts (bad pun)we have just gotten into the habit of loading it in phases and medicine has gotten into the habit of thinking that chuggin a glp of fiber supplement in the AM or PM is equivalent to eating raw fruits. NOT.BUT we have to get into the HABIT as it is diametrically opposed to our lifestyle. BUT ocne into it and the fruits are safe fruits, it is surrising how it can normalize colon function.OKAY I will put the soap box away now.have a great holiday that is just an unsolicited piece of advice that is physioligici and can help as part of an integrated approach to maiing the belly feel good!MNL


----------

